# How the NFL used to be played



## FlyLikeAnEagle (Sep 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;qMIr5AjdjWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMIr5AjdjWE[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 30, 2013)

The real NFL is dead and gone...defenders are no longer able to hit above the waist w/o risking penalties etc. Football is a reactive/instinctual game, tough to play when you ask guys to think too much.

And your man is in this vid as well, brutal stuff here:

[video=youtube;DXLOHF71L_c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXLOHF71L_c[/video]


----------



## LegalizeNature420 (Oct 19, 2013)

FlyLikeAnEagle said:


> [video=youtube;qMIr5AjdjWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMIr5AjdjWE[/video]


"Insane In The Brain" is not the best song choice for a video of a bunch of guys receiving concussions.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 19, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> The real NFL is dead and gone...defenders are no longer able to hit above the waist w/o risking penalties etc. Football is a reactive/instinctual game, tough to play when you ask guys to think too much.
> 
> And your man is in this vid as well, brutal stuff here:
> 
> [video=youtube;DXLOHF71L_c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXLOHF71L_c[/video]


No, it is not dead. Players get hit above the waist all day legally. You are just old and waxing nostalgic. The league is just as brutal as its ever been, I'm sick of old timers saying its not the same. The rate of injury is as high as its ever been. Players are bigger, stronger and faster than they ever have been. And the big hit has not left the game. Watch ANY game and you see it. Let's take the last game for example.





Boom. That's helmet to helmet, ABOVE THE WAIST contact. And no flag was thrown. Big hit.





This is 4 players all trying to tackle above the waist all at the same time. Totally legal. But it just doesn't seem to work, does it? Players are tackling lower now not only because of rules, but because players are just stronger and harder to take down than ever. The game is still VERY physical, and anyone who doubts that I seriously doubt has a very good comprehention of the game. If you WANT to see a game full of cuncusions, then you are a monster.

Teams definaltley get penalized more often, but who cares? Penalties don't matter like turnovers. The five most penalized teams in the league last year were all in the playoffs. And the team that lead the league in penalties just happened to win the Super Bowl. Physicality still dominates, even if flags get thrown.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 19, 2013)

Same game, another huge helmet to helmet above the waist tackle at full speed. What more do you want? Do you like watching guys get carted off? I understand that the rules are impacting the game, I won't deny that. But to think it isn't still the extremely dangerous and physically demanding on the body, then you just aren't watching.

The game needs to remain sustainable, with the league just settling on an agreement with former players for hundreds of millions of dollars. If you are REALLY TRULY dissatisfied with the NFL product, you can simply not watch it. That is the strongest message you can send.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 19, 2013)

BOOM!





BAM!
The big hit is not gone.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 21, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> No, it is not dead. Players get hit above the waist all day legally. You are just old and waxing nostalgic. The league is just as brutal as its ever been, I'm sick of old timers saying its not the same. The rate of injury is as high as its ever been. Players are bigger, stronger and faster than they ever have been. And the big hit has not left the game. Watch ANY game and you see it. Let's take the last game for example.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently you don't watch any college ball, nonetheless the NFL is only a shadow of its' former self. 

Only reason it survives is b/c the sideshow drama sells more than the actual game, the NFL have become masters at mixing reality TV w/football. Particularly when it comes to women, NFL loves marketing to females.

That entire pink campaign is bullshit, less than $4 out of 100 goes to breast cancer research.

The NFL is nothing more than another whore corporation relying on deception to get your $$.

Shall I continue on how the league covered up the entire concussion issue for years?.

http://espn.go.com/espn/otl/story/_/id/9745797/new-book-league-denial-says-nfl-used-resources-power-two-decades-deny-football-link-brain-damage


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 23, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Apparently you don't watch any college ball, nonetheless the NFL is only a shadow of its' former self.
> 
> Only reason it survives is b/c the sideshow drama sells more than the actual game, the NFL have become masters at mixing reality TV w/football. Particularly when it comes to women, NFL loves marketing to females.
> 
> ...


I agree on the whole "breast cancer awareness" campaign being bullshit.

And that the NFL clearly hid things about concusions in the past, that's why they just paid out nearly a billion dollars to former players, reasearch and etc. But that's not what we were even talking about, don't straw man this topic. 

For me the nfl is still fun to watch. I disagree that "the only thing keeping it going" is the drama. There is still a lot of good product out on the field. Like I said before, players are bigger stronger and faster than ever. If it were such a terrible product people wouldn't watch. If there ever does come a point were its no longer fun to watch, people will stop. And the nfl isn't dumb, they know that. They hear people threatening to stop watching, but no one does. You still plop your ass down on Sunday and watch the game, because it's fun.

Its no big surprise that the nfl wants money, it's a corporation. That's what businesses do, try to make money. Don't be naive and try to think for one second it's not always been about money. That's the way the world works. You act shocked and surprised that they want money...I don't understand that.


----------



## yktind (Oct 23, 2013)

This comissioner is getting out of control. 

Some of the new rules I agree with though. 

But.... Football is a contact sport. Your getting millions of dollars to play a sport.


Football of the Future:


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 26, 2013)

"The game itself has changed some. It is not nearly as physical, which is good," said Kozlowski, now head coach at North Chicago High School."

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/football/bears/ct-spt-1026-mitchell-bears-chicago-20131026,0,870155.column


----------



## RPM371 (Oct 26, 2013)

Football is an evolving game. It always has been.


----------



## loquacious (Oct 26, 2013)

Not a single player from the "glory days" could play in today's league! Everyone is bigger, faster, smarter, and healthier. Fuck the old NFL!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 27, 2013)

RPM371 said:


> Football is an evolving game. It always has been.


The term NFL Evolution was created to minimize the word change.

http://www.nflevolution.com/


----------

